# DSC 3 Rumor



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone heard this rumor yet. This guy says there will be an updated stability control system on the post March M3.

http://germancarfans.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=2190


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

As opposed to DSC III like we have now?

Maybe true, maybe not. But who cares? It's meant to be turned off, anyway.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> Maybe true, maybe not. But who cares? It's meant to be turned off, anyway. *


Maybe it will be a dual-stage system like Porsche/Ferrari/Corvette :hi:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I remember reading something like that a few months ago. The E60 is supposed to get the new DSC ( IV ? )


----------

